# Trinity Lace Shawl



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

http://www.cs.oswego.edu/~ebozak/knit/esb-patterns/shawl.html

__
https://flic.kr/p/631920075
 The 1st link is for the shawl pattern and the 2nd is a Flicker picture that is not to be copied. But it's beautiful.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. That is a very beautiful shawl. Have printed the pattern.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Sallyflymi said:


> Thank you for sharing. That is a very beautiful shawl. Have printed the pattern.


You are wecome!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh so pretty thank you for the site.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope everyone enjoys this pattern.I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Her edging is lovely, but it is NOT the one given in the pattern. I wonder which pattern she used for the edging?


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Her edging is lovely, but it is NOT the one given in the pattern. I wonder which pattern she used for the edging?


I wondered that myself. Can you figure it out. I don't recognize the stitch pattern. http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/shawltrinityedgephoto.htm Is this the same?


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Her edging is lovely, but it is NOT the one given in the pattern. I wonder which pattern she used for the edging?


I found this link on Ravelry and it's her pic and the same pattern link. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trinity-stitch-shawl


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Her edging is lovely, but it is NOT the one given in the pattern. I wonder which pattern she used for the edging?
> ...


I have made it. The edging shown on Knitting on the Net is the edging specified in the pattern. Essentially, it's more of the trinity stitch and a bit of lace.

If you look at the others posted on Ravelry, you'll notice that most did NOT use the specified edging, or any edging at all.

I worked applied i-cord along the top edge, because I didn't want a tight cast-off line. I used a contrasting yarn for the i-cord and the edging. I'll try to post the photos, when I can get to the scanner.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this link.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely shawl, thanks.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful shawl. I love the trinity stitch and the lace edging on the shawl is perfect. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Very pretty - thanks!


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

Very beautiful.


----------



## janedu (May 22, 2011)

i've been struggling with a different shawl but like this better. your timing is excellent!


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Her edging is lovely, but it is NOT the one given in the pattern. I wonder which pattern she used for the edging?


I do worship you! Is there anything that you don't know about knitting? Just wanted to say you are extremely knowledgeable and generous with it, and I thank you. I can only dream about being so good at this craft, but in the meantime, I'll just have to follow you on kp. You are my knitting rock star! Many thanks again.


----------



## janedu (May 22, 2011)

has anyone found the edge pattern yet?


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that beautiful shawl link. It's up there on my "to do" list.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

janedu said:


> has anyone found the edge pattern yet?


If you look on the Ravelery link she wrote that she did the edge pattern that is on the pattern. However, It looks as though she incresed somehow, to make a more ruffled effect, to me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> janedu said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone found the edge pattern yet?
> ...


This link? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trinity-stitch-shawl There are no knitter's comments that I can find. I think that the admin at Ravelry just chose her photo as an example, since the pattern itself has no photo. On her project page http://www.ravelry.com/projects/lum403/trinity-stitch-shawl , there are more photos and her comment that it is the Blackberry Edging. With the other photos and taking into account the variations in her yarn, I can now see that she did indeed do the Blackberry Edging. I stand corrected. I just wasn't able to see it the way it's draped in the photo on Ravelry's Pattern page.


----------



## janedu (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Grandmaknitstoo said:
> 
> 
> > janedu said:
> ...


thanks so much. going to try it. gorgeous!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

It is beautiful...has been on my "to do list" forever.

Pity they do not show the picture with the pattern...just makes it easier for a visual knitter like me and others.

Thanks for posting Grandmaknitstoo.



Grandmaknitstoo said:


> http://www.cs.oswego.edu/~ebozak/knit/esb-patterns/shawl.html
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/631920075
> The 1st link is for the shawl pattern and the 2nd is a Flicker picture that is not to be copied. But it's beautiful.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Grandmaknitstoo said:
> 
> 
> > janedu said:
> ...


No harm, no foul. We all were a bit stumped on that one, hey?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> It is beautiful...has been on my "to do list" forever.
> 
> Pity they do not show the picture with the pattern...just makes it easier for a visual knitter like me and others.


The pattern was originally posted in the 90s. Remember dial-up and waiting ages for a page to download? Today and thanks to Ravelry, we have photos of the items made recently from patterns that had no photos. Just for example, the photo offered on the pattern page for the Narrow Steps afghan is in black-and-white. Not very impressive and is probably why most folks don't give the pattern a second glance. However, once I'd done mine and posted it on Ravelry _and_ added my source of the pattern to their data base, I was contacted to see if I would allow Ravelry to use my photo as the featured photo for that pattern. I'll bet that's what happened with Esther Bozak's Trinity Stitch Shawl pattern, too. 
Rhianne's photos are, in my opinion, better examples of the pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Rhianne/trinity-stitch-shawl

Besides, what's life without a little adventure? I'd never laid eyes on a finished Trinity Stitch Shawl when I made mine. I also did Esther Bozak's Shadow Box scarf sight unseen http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shadow-box-3
In fact, her 'Knitting Pages' were some of the very first things I copied from the Internet. They're still good, even if they lack slick, fancy-schmancy photos! http://www.cs.oswego.edu/~ebozak/knit/index.html
She actually has added some of her more recent work, but only photos, no patterns! I'd rather have photo-less patterns, than pattern-less photos!!!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> It is beautiful...has been on my "to do list" forever.
> 
> Pity they do not show the picture with the pattern...just makes it easier for a visual knitter like me and others.
> 
> ...


You're welcome, I hope to make it soon, not sure what yarn to use.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's beautiful! The edging looks like it could be used on an afghan too :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

samazon said:


> That's beautiful! The edging looks like it could be used on an afghan too :thumbup:


It *can*! I put it on my queen-size Rambling Rows afghan. In worsted weight, it has the heft to make sure the blanket stays _put_!


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

I am not sure this is where I should be posting a question about this shawl but I see you have made it already. I am starting the edging and I am wondering if you knit it to the shawl or did it separately and attached it.


Jessica-Jean said:


> I have made it. The edging shown on Knitting on the Net is the edging specified in the pattern. Essentially, it's more of the trinity stitch and a bit of lace.
> 
> If you look at the others posted on Ravelry, you'll notice that most did NOT use the specified edging, or any edging at all.
> 
> I worked applied i-cord along the top edge, because I didn't want a tight cast-off line. I used a contrasting yarn for the i-cord and the edging. I'll try to post the photos, when I can get to the scanner.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful shawl thank for posting


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

nannee said:


> Beautiful shawl thank for posting


You are welcome!


----------

